# Butts and BB's



## Captain Morgan (Jul 28, 2007)

My daughter's favorite aunt is staying with us this weekend.
My sister has requested ribs to eat and bbq to take home.
butts just came off, ribs going on shortly, about 2 beers from now.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2007)

Just pulled 8 Boston Butts myself and had put on 21 racks of ribs too. Small world man.

Enjoy!!
Food looks good man. Good color and size pieces for that pork. Sauce? I made my Carolina Vinegar Sauce and tossed mine in.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 28, 2007)

That is unsauced...when I vac pack em I'll put some sauce
in too.  Made a fresh batch this morning.  Daughter is whining
about the house smelling like vinegar.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Jul 28, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Daughter is whining
> about the house smelling like vinegar.



Consider yourself lucky.  When my daughter visits, she whines about the house smelling like* meat.*


----------



## Larry D. (Jul 28, 2007)

You are indeed a gracious host!

BTW, you might consider renaming those photos. I have about 6 tabs open in Firefox, so when I clicked on them, the title was truncated to "Beckies Butt..."


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 28, 2007)

lol, she went through a vegetarian stage a couple of years ago.
Finally got through that.  Some little friend of hers told her about
how they make hot dogs and stuff and just quit eating em.
I was pissed cause for years we'd spend Friday nights going
to hot dog joints around the county.
It got so bad one time she asked me what was for dinner and
I said "a hotdog milkshake" and she literally threw up.


----------



## surfinsapo (Jul 28, 2007)

Lookin Good Cappy!! Your a great Host!!!  [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## boar_d_laze (Jul 28, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> lol, she went through a vegetarian stage a couple of years ago.



Mine's almost 24 and has been going through her "phase" for 10 years.  At least she eats dairy products, eggs and fish.  During the intense, vegan period she wasn't even doing that.  The odd thing about it is that Lily isn't all that big a fan of most vegetables either.  It's a good thing young women can  live on air.  

Rich


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 28, 2007)

Looks great Cappy!

Sucks for you guys, my daughter is 21 and just came back home after being away at college for 4 years. She loves everything I cook and doesn't complain about anything! I guess I'm just on lucky sob!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 28, 2007)

I love it when the membrane comes off easy..





ran out of my rub, but I never run out of Wolfe Rub...nuttin wrong
with that stuff!




gonna do a comparison of bone up/down to see if there's a difference
in juiciness.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 28, 2007)

I wish I was at your house eating your food.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 28, 2007)

I wish you were here for Labor Day to cook with me.


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 28, 2007)

> I wish I was at your house eating your food.






> I wish you were here for Labor Day to cook with me.




*awwww*  Should we give you two a private moment to hug???



Looks like some great food.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 28, 2007)

Diva, I'll give you a hug if you come down here and help
me cook.  A goooooooooood hug.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 28, 2007)

Kathy says you better have some of your rub when she comes down to visit.      Looking good Cappy.  See ya in a week.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 28, 2007)

My RUB?  that's the first time I've been asked for that!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 28, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> My RUB?  that's the first time I've been asked for that!



She wants it on the ribs you are bringing over to the house. :roll:


----------



## john a (Jul 28, 2007)

Looking real good Cappy, yes sir, when do we eat?


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 28, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I wish you were here for Labor Day to cook with me.


In the spring......and only if I get a hug


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 28, 2007)

Looks awesome Jim!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 28, 2007)

okra

roasted green beans




^^
regular green beans

corn




and de ribs


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 28, 2007)

Everything looks great. What is sprinkled on your corn>>


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 28, 2007)

seasoned salt.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> seasoned salt.



I sent JB some Seasond Salt I make. You leave it on the table like Pepper and Salt. Makes a paper plate taste good but on meat it's better.

Mine has a tad of Curry so it's great on Shellfish and Crawdads [Mudbugs for JB] but can be used on everything. You make that?

! Looking Good man !


----------



## PantherTailgater (Jul 29, 2007)

That's a heck of a feast.  Looks like you're a great host.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 29, 2007)

Looks great Cap.
I've yet to try okra. What's the best way to cook it?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 29, 2007)

Okay, so now she wants ribs and okra.  Looking good Cappy.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 29, 2007)

Those are fried..that is my favorite way to eat em.
However, my neighbor sautees them in bacon
grease and they come out fantastic.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 29, 2007)

the happy diners...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 29, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> the happy diners...



Jim you of all people know the rule about posting pic's of your daughter!!!  Finney is trying to call her as we speak!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 29, 2007)

Well I can honestly say she must look like her mother, Jim is way to ugly to look lke her!    Hope they appreciated your meal Jim!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 29, 2007)

my biggest fear when she was born was that she would get my looks and her mother's brains.  Thank God everything worked out.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 29, 2007)

(Puff biting his lip.....blood trickling down.........don't type it.......don't...  )


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 29, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":2x2i0fuj]the happy diners...



Jim you of all people know the rule about posting pic's of your daughter!!!  Finney is trying to call her as we speak!![/quote:2x2i0fuj]


I ain't worried about Finney seeing that pic...he never comes here.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 29, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> (Puff biting his lip.....blood trickling down.........don't type it.......don't...  )



Yup........good looking like mom and smart like............


----------

